# Exporting Shetchup Models into eCabinets.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone I would like to invite you to see my latest video. In This video I will demonstrate how to take a scetchup model that someone else made and convert it into a stl file then lode that into eCabinets. Check it out and let me know what you think. 
http://youtu.be/zURS2HMtkmE


----------

